# Discovery Gardens



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys..

I will be moving to Dubai in April.. My company offered to put me up in an partment in Discovery Gardens... Building 1 The Gardens..

So what is this place like? Is it a good place to stay for a bachelor? Are ther any supermarkets... gyms around? Can you walk or is it necessery to have a car to move around that place? Any sidewalks there???

I would appreciate some general info... thx!!


----------



## pokietotes (Mar 12, 2013)

Asafa said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai in April.. My company offered to put me up in an partment in Discovery Gardens... Building 1 The Gardens..
> 
> ...


Hi! I live in Discovery Gardens and like it, but opinions definitely differ greatly on the ol' Disco Gardens. If you are in "The Gardens" and not "Discovery Gardens", you are closer to the mall (Ibn Battuta Mall, look it up on Google Maps to get a good idea of the area). The Gardens apartments are older and, like DG, have gone downhill. DG is nearly the cheapest accommodation you can get in Dubai (not counting Deira, or Mirdiff). I've lived on Street 11, Street 8, and now Street 4... and IMO, the lower your street number, the better the living conditions. I like DG because the apartments are roomy and have a storage closet (hard to find in other places), it is close to shops and restaurants (basic grocery stores, pharmacies, etc), and it is a nice place to have a dog as there is a large patch of desert across the street.

I think most Americans/Europeans/Australians prefer living in Dubai Marina or Jumeriah Lake Towers, but I choose roominess and places to walk my dog over the "fancier" places.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can you walk... Depends on the time of year. Mid July you might be walking drenched in sweat and give up after ten minutes. Someone correct me, but I think there is a metro station very near there, the red line?


----------



## pokietotes (Mar 12, 2013)

Camden04 said:


> Can you walk... Depends on the time of year. Mid July you might be walking drenched in sweat and give up after ten minutes. Someone correct me, but I think there is a metro station very near there, the red line?


There is a metro station in front of Ibn Battuta, yes. And there are buses that go around DG to take you to the metro station. Agreed on the walking... Yes you _can_ walk always, but in summer months I don't because it's too hot and I end up arriving drenched in sweat. Right now it's lovely though.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pokietotes said:


> There is a metro station in front of Ibn Battuta, yes. And there are buses that go around DG to take you to the metro station. Agreed on the walking... Yes you _can_ walk always, but in summer months I don't because it's too hot and I end up arriving drenched in sweat. Right now it's lovely though.


How long does it take to get in and out on Sheikh Zayed Road?
My only experience *during rush hour* has been at 6 pm on a Thursday evening when the queue (not moving) on SZR from the Dubai side extended almost till the Marina.


----------



## pokietotes (Mar 12, 2013)

rsinner said:


> How long does it take to get in and out on Sheikh Zayed Road?
> My only experience *during rush hour* has been at 6 pm on a Thursday evening when the queue (not moving) on SZR from the Dubai side extended almost till the Marina.


It's bad during rush hour, but better than JLT and JBR and most parts of the Marina. When you see the traffic backed all the way up to SZR, it takes about 20 minutes to get to most streets from there. It looks worse than it is... 

Rush hour in the morning is nuts though. No one can behave and everyone is just shoving and driving in the wrong lane and not letting people merge. Animals!


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank guys for your input..

Ok, to clarify one thing. Building 1 The gardens... is in the ol part of dicovery gardens? which mean I'd be closer to the mall? Tried to look it up on google maps.. but it doesnt show much.


----------



## chats80 (Nov 14, 2012)

Asafa said:


> Thank guys for your input..
> 
> Ok, to clarify one thing. Building 1 The gardens... is in the ol part of dicovery gardens? which mean I'd be closer to the mall? Tried to look it up on google maps.. but it doesnt show much.


Hi Asafa,

Welcome to Dubai!! 

This community accomodation is split into four, as per my understanding. They are: 1. The Gardens Furnished Apartments (though most apartments are available without any furnishings); 2. The Gardens Apartments; 3. Discovery Gardens and 4. Discovery Gardens Villas

If you search for "Discovery Gardens, Dubai" on Google maps and zoomin to the portion, where you see "Delhi Public School"...lookout for 'Jebel Ali Gardens 2' bus stop, you will notice The Gardens Apartments building # 1 (Rosa Rd), right across the road from it. If this is the building you will be located in, then it is right behind the Ibn Batuta Mall. It is very conveniently located, as you just need to cross the mall, to reach the Metro Station.

Cheers, 
chats80


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks mate. I am happy with the location. I wont have a car and having a mall and geant supermarket just outside is a big plus!!




chats80 said:


> Hi Asafa,
> 
> Welcome to Dubai!!
> 
> ...


----------

